# What's the appropriate way to finish drywall on these stairs?



## lazlazwall (Jun 8, 2016)

Image of Stairs: http://imgur.com/a/J7dBo 

I'm installing drywall on a caseless stair design. We're trying to get the stair treads and risers to meet the drywall seamlessly and without trim or casing.

In order to accomplish this, it seems like tear away bead is the best bet. However, this is a delicate area, since there's bound to be vibrations from foot traffic on the steps, which could cause mud cracking. We really want the drywall to be as problem free as possible.

**Questions**
- Is tear away bead the recommended way to finish the drywall in this use case?
- If tear away bead isn't recommended, what would you recommend?
- Would J bead be more appropriate?
- Would you do anything above and beyond, to make this drywall extra resilient.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

lazlazwall said:


> **Image of stairs:** http://imgur.com/a/J7dBo
> 
> I'm installing drywall on a caseless stair design. We're trying to get the stair treads and risers to meet the drywall seamlessly and without trim or casing.
> 
> ...


Sorry, but I'm not clicking on a link from a guy with 1 post. Tear away is meant to be pulled away from the finish. Hold the L-metal 1/8 to 3/16 away, wrap the stair with 6 mil visqueen and finish with USG sound caulking.


----------



## lazlazwall (Jun 8, 2016)

MrWillys said:


> Sorry, but I'm not clicking on a link from a guy with 1 post.


I understand and thanks for the advice. You gotta start somewhere.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

And ask the hangars to hold the rock 1/4 to 5/16.


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

Trim-Tex tear away would certainly work in that situation. I've been using Trim-Tex mud set tear away for stuff like that. But I add Mud Max to taping mud for a good bond. If you don't jam it against the treads or risers there should be enough space to allow for some movement.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

D A Drywall said:


> Trim-Tex tear away would certainly work in that situation. I've been using Trim-Tex mud set tear away for stuff like that. But I add Mud Max to taping mud for a good bond. If you don't jam it against the treads or risers there should be enough space to allow for some movement.


If he pulls it towards the finish won't it scrape the finish?


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

MrWillys said:


> If he pulls it towards the finish won't it scrape the finish?


It tears away very nicely. Just a light buff with fine sanding sponge and ready for the painter.


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

MrWillys said:


> And ask the hangars to hold the rock 1/4 to 5/16.


😄😄😄😂😂😂😂😂 5/16 lol


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

gordie said:


> &#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56834; 5/16 lol


Gordie,
I say it like that because 3/8" could become excessive, so it gives the hangar a realization of expectation. We want to make it easier for the whiners that come after us! So we can keep the crying towel in the box!


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Do a tear away shadow bead if you want some feature 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## gordie (Nov 6, 2012)

MrWillys said:


> Gordie,
> I say it like that because 3/8" could become excessive, so it gives the hangar a realization of expectation. We want to make it easier for the whiners that come after us! So we can keep the crying towel in the box!


I here ya Willy but you got to admit laughing with tears is all you get on the job for calling out 1/16's haha. but you are right I just had to give my usual response


----------



## Krsw85 (Jul 20, 2016)

I would trim it out with vinyl tear away bead, fiberglass mesh tape the edge of the bead. 1st coat with non-sandable durabond (don't make a mess with the bond) finish it with regular all purpose compound. You would have to haul off and kick it as hard as you could to break it, and still then your foot might break first lol.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

gordie said:


> i here ya willy but you got to admit laughing with tears is all you get on the job for calling out 1/16's haha. But you are right i just had to give my usual response


1/6 = +


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

lazlazwall said:


> Image of Stairs: http://imgur.com/a/J7dBo
> 
> I'm installing drywall on a caseless stair design. We're trying to get the stair treads and risers to meet the drywall seamlessly and without trim or casing.
> 
> ...


Who's the tight ass on this project ? Just trim It out with wood like the rest of the World! 

I get that It would look nice. [for a while.] until the steps get cleaned a few times.


----------

